# Fin rot, HELP



## C Dean (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey all.

I have a Jack Dempsey cichlid, a Firemouth cichlid, and a goldfish, and they are all showing signs of fin rot. But the problem is, I have an aquatic caecilian in the tank with them and I assume fish medicine will poison the caecilian.

Can anyone tell me what to do?

Thanks.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*Use Melafix/Pimafix*

I use Melafix it is a antibacterial fish remedy all natural extracted from tea trees.treats open red ,Fin and Tail Rot, Eye Cloud,Pop Eye,Body Slime & Mouth Fungus, Open body wounds. I know this is safe as I used it in my dwarf shrimp tanks and in tanks that had baby fish in.You have to remove the carbon, if possible. Dose is 1 tsp. per 10 u.s gal. use 7 days then do a 25% water change. This medicine is sold at petco, Petsmart it is by API American Pharmaceutical. It does not affect your bio in your tank or filter box.
I use the Pimafix also with the Melafix together when treating. Pimafix is a antifungal fish remedy all nataral extracted from West Indian Bay tree. rapidly treats fungal infections on fish. It also treats fungus, cottony growth,mouth and body fungus,and redding of fins and body. It has the same doseage as above Melafix.

I know this works as I posted my angelfish the other day and the white bump is gone and their is just a red mark now and it has only been 1 day into the treatment. I turned up my temp to 82. My little angelfish is getting better.I keep this medication under my tank cabinet all the time with the Ich medication. It came in handy many times. If you only have 1 fish that is sick QT it in a seperate tank. Less medication used then a big tank.Treat today and you will notice a big change in a day or two. I like it because it is safe. The other types of medicine might be harmful to some of your fish,shrimp ,snails or baby fish. This is also good to add for new fish, the dose is for 3 days as I said I use both together but if you know it's fin rot I would just use the Melafix.

Google Aquatic Caecilian treating with Melafix to be safe. Check with a store that deals in aquarium fish over a reg. pet store as they can help you more. You need to get that goldfish out of your tank. Big waste producer and the reason you have Fin & tail rot is that the water QTY is bad. Do a water change . Fin and tail rot is a indicator that the water is not at a good qty.


----------



## C Dean (Jun 12, 2010)

eileen said:


> I use Melafix it is a antibacterial fish remedy all natural extracted from tea trees.treats open red ,Fin and Tail Rot, Eye Cloud,Pop Eye,Body Slime & Mouth Fungus, Open body wounds. I know this is safe as I used it in my dwarf shrimp tanks and in tanks that had baby fish in.You have to remove the carbon, if possible. Dose is 1 tsp. per 10 u.s gal. use 7 days then do a 25% water change. This medicine is sold at petco, Petsmart it is by API American Pharmaceutical. It does not affect your bio in your tank or filter box.
> I use the Pimafix also with the Melafix together when treating. Pimafix is a antifungal fish remedy all nataral extracted from West Indian Bay tree. rapidly treats fungal infections on fish. It also treats fungus, cottony growth,mouth and body fungus,and redding of fins and body. It has the same doseage as above Melafix.
> 
> I know this works as I posted my angelfish the other day and the white bump is gone and their is just a red mark now and it has only been 1 day into the treatment. I turned up my temp to 82. My little angelfish is getting better.I keep this medication under my tank cabinet all the time with the Ich medication. It came in handy many times. If you only have 1 fish that is sick QT it in a seperate tank. Less medication used then a big tank.Treat today and you will notice a big change in a day or two. I like it because it is safe. The other types of medicine might be harmful to some of your fish,shrimp ,snails or baby fish. This is also good to add for new fish, the dose is for 3 days as I said I use both together but if you know it's fin rot I would just use the Melafix.
> ...


Well, a few minutes ago I gave all the fish a salt bath, and did a 20% water change. It seemed that the whitish rotting parts of their fins literally just disappeared after the salt bath. And I'm almost positive that melafix would harm the caecilian, so will giving the fish a soak in water with melafix in it work? If so, how many times would I need to do this?


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Well the directions on the bottle say 7 days, after 7 days water change of 25%,continue treatment if necessary. Remember if you do this in a small container to each fish affected that you might only need a drop or 2. That is a good idea to bath each fish in a container for 7 days then put them back. I like the stuff because it works for me each time I use it. Good luck with the treatment. Hope your fish recover quickly like my angelfish.


----------

